# Performance enhancing drug discussion: Insulin



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Use this thread to discuss, ask and answer questions regarding

Insulin (slin)

Insulin is a protein hormone that is used as a medication to treat high blood glucose. This includes in diabetes mellitus type 1, diabetes mellitus type 2, gestational diabetes, and complications of diabetes such as diabetic ketoacidosis and hyperosmolar hyperglycemic states.

Types:



Fast acting


Short acting


Intermediate acting


Long acting


Ultra long acting


Combination insulin ( 'mixes' )


Route of administration:



Injection (intramuscular and subcutaneous)


Inhalant


*post your experiences with this compound in regards to:

cycle length, dosage and other compounds used if applicable.
side effects you physically noticed and blood work results.
how you rate the compound overall / comparisons to other compounds of similar nature, your overall gains vs the side effects.*

(keep discussion largely centered to the subject matter, excessive derailing will be deleted)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

personally I have used lantus, humalog, novorapid and a mix blend 50/50 which was rapid and fast iirc

humalog and novorapid

are rapid acting and I've generally traditionally used these post workout but not in the normal sense that many think of immediately post wo injecting slin and necking a shake (which i have done in the past also) but instead to take full advantage of my body's own heightened sense of insulin sensitivity post wo via glut4 up regulation I will drink a normal post wo shake consisting of simply whey protein and then an hour later do my shot of insulin to further extend that 'anabolic window' rather than miss my natural one by using exogenous insulin immediately post wo and overriding my own

the benefits i get from this are



increased muscle fullness that lasts the rest of the day


increased recovery ability between workouts (shines best with higher freq training)


relieving the pancreatic beta cells burden of dealing with elevated blood glucose from high carb intake, gh or mk677 use


the down sides



an increased chance of fat gain, surplus still largely dictates this but I find you get a smaller margin for error with insulin in the mix


lethargy that you must not succumb to (fall asleep)


being a slave to my nutrition for 3-5hrs (no negotiation)


now onto lantus

a long acting basal insulin that works around the clock shuttling nutrients into the cells, I used to be a big fan of this as it takes out a lot of the thinking, you just pin it and eat with a bit of sense and don't have to worry about peaks (and hypos *as much* as you do with rapid acting) but given its effect on insulin sens it only really has limited application unless using it purely for blood glucose management at lower doses (typically 1iu per kg body weight) which won't offer all the same benefits I'm about to list

the benefits i get from this are



mind boggling pumps, unrivaled by anything else by a country mile, honestly 30-40iu will have your muscles feeling like they are one rep away from exploding and coating the gym in glycogen and blood


increased muscle fullness that lasts 24/7, REALLY pumped and full look


increased recovery


total relief of pancreatic beta cells, lantus at the right dose is taking care of all the carbohydrate distribution / shuttling making it ideal for situations where carbohydrate and or GH and mk677 is getting very high


the down sides



massive increase in insulin resistance (keep supraphysiological cycles of lantus to no more than 4-8 weeks at the most for this reason)


diet needs to be nailed down 24/7 super strict inc a decent serving of carbs pre bed for obvious reasons


bloat and lethargy


the hypos when they do occur although slow and steady in onset are at total random


guys this probably doesn't even need to be said but insulin is the really don't f**k about with PED, make sure you know 100% what you are doing, have someone else fully aware of what you are doing, the risks and how to treat them if any deleterious sides should occur

this stuff if misused will kill you dead.

yes you have to be a moron to actually die from slin but then equally I define someone that uses trenbolone every single cycle as a moron so perhaps our definitions of the term differ...

if you are going to use insulin start very low (3-4iu of rapid an hour post wo) and match it at 10g of carbohydrate (by way of dextrose) per iu of insulin, have a ton of extra high glycemic carbs to hand as well as someone who knows what you're doing and slowly move from there once you get use to it

just like the GH thread insulin is NOT the trick you are missing to getting huge and in fact I personally believe that it's effects as a standalone are entirely transient ie once you stop everything accrued goes

you could argue the added recovery between workouts netted you more muscle mass but this is more a byproduct of the hormone rather than it's direct effect so yea again don't think this is the secret, its not, consistency and patience is


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

I think that insulin sounds insanely good on paper, but that for me personally, the idea of even more injections and having to eat to my insulin load vs eat what I want when I want (relatively speaking) is a step too far. Basically, if I wanted to step on stage, it's probably a great idea. But because I don't, I CBA with the admin and headache of using it.


----------

